# 4 day old kid, need some help



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

I have a 4 day old nubian goat, it was given to me by a farmer because the mother rejected it and didn't have time to take care of it himself. The first day I had her, she was only 2 days old then, she hardly drank from her bottle, and she didn't poop either. I bought some save a kid last night and she really likes it. She has been having diarrhea today. It started out normal, then through the day it was like pudding, then later tonight it was a little watery and now there isn't much coming out at all. She has been active all day, taking her bottle just fine. I think maybe I have been over feeding or from switching her food or both. I gave her a little pepto earlier and she hasn't had very much diarrhea since then. I have been keeping her backside cleaned up. Could switching milk and over feeding cause the diarrhea? I have started feeding her half colostrix and half save a kid as of a few hours ago. Any other advise?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Ashley and welcome.

Yes, the change from what she had eaten to what she's getting now will cause diarrhea...as well as giving too much at once.
Do you know if she got moms colostrum during her first 12 hours after birth? That is important for babies as it not only gives needed antibodies but also helps get the digestive system ready to receive milk.
Any way you can get goats milk? It would help to transition her to straight formula over the next few days.
Pepto is good and you can give up to 6 cc every 6 hours if needed, also, if you do a search on bottle raising kids here, you will come up with amounts and number of feedings per day for her.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying Liz. 

I believe she did nurse a little bit. When I got there to pick her up he already had her away from the mama and other goats. I know she peed a lot on the trip home, so thats why I do believe she did get some of it in her. 

I will do everything I can to get some goats milk in the morning. Thanks for your help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem! I hope she does better for you, I've never had a doe reject her kids thank goodness, but many here do raise bottle babies and there have been quite a few topics on the matter.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I hope she gets better too. When I was younger my family had goats and we never had it happen either.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Good luck with your little girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well beings you already started her on the save a kid I would just continue with it from now on -- her poops will regulate as her system gets use to it. switchign back ot goats milk and then to save a kid is only asking for more issues as you keep switching.

The pepto should do the trick and just keep her cleaned off.

If you do decide to go the goat milk route I wouldnt give it to her straight but mix it in with the save a kid. THis way she transitions better.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Thanks all. Her poop is a dark brown color this morning and back to being pudding like. I have only been feeding her 3 ozs every 3-4 hours. She still wants more but after a minute she walks off and starts exploring the house again.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

She still has a bit of diarrhea, today it is brown a pudding like, it doesn't have a bad smell or anything. I am still giving pepto. She even broke out into a slow run today while following me around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Brown is an odd color for a baby on milk...it should be a mustard yellow color. Unless the Pepto she's had as well as the milk has made it change color?

There is a product for piglets with scours called Spectam Scour Halt, it has been used with goat kids as well, it stops the diarhea as well as treats for Ecoli.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Liz. I will go to the farm supply in the morning and see if they have it, I am sure they do, they have everything else I have ever needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the pepto can darken the stools


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Good to know that. This morning there was a little formed poop but pudding poop behind it, the piece of formed poop is a good sign I hope. She seems to be feeling a bit better this morning too. She tried to nibble on some grass too when I took her out too.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Something to note is that if she's having diarreah and it won't stop you should discontinue the milk replacer and only give her the scour halt until her poop is normal again.

I've also read that giving whole cow's milk from the store is another replacement for kids milk - and a lot cheaper than the milk replacer packages. Again, though, if you want to switch her over to that your best bet would be to do a 80/20 mix for a few days, then 70/30, 60/40 etc.

Good luck with her - got any pics?


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

We are going to go pick up the scour halt i a couple of minutes. I had a hard time finding it. I have a couple of pics of her, she is a doll. I would be happy to share them later if you want to see her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes we would love to see her!


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Something still seems to off with her, not sure what. Her poop has thickened up for sure. So I called the vet, took in a stool sample and will know something in the morning I hope. If nothing comes up in that I am taking her in. If anything is in the body it has to come out somehow right? What all can a stool sample show?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not too sure what a stool sample will show in such a young kid....worms and/or coccidia usually doesn't show up until they're a few weeks old and starting to experiment with forage/hay/grain/etc.

I really think you should discontinue the milk and give her the scour halt stuff. Keep her well hydrated - B12 shots won't hurt either. Probably 3 cc's worth - they pee out the extra so you don't have to worry about overdosing.

I'm not sure on this one, but does anyone think probios would help here?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

glenolam said:


> I really think you should discontinue the milk and give her the scour halt stuff.
> I'm not sure on this one, but does anyone think probios would help here?


This young kid does need to have milk of some sort for nutrition and fluids. The scour halt alone wont provide enough to sustain it. 
It does sound like the poop is firming up so that is good.

Probiotics are always a good idea IMO.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

The vet finally got back with me, no parasites but she said the good bacteria that she should have isn't there since she is being bottle fed. So we have some medicine for that. Her poop is back to the color it should be. It still not formed little ''beans'' yet, but each times she poops it improves.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

The vet gave us probios, enough for 10 days, two times each day. I hope it helps.


----------

